# CPU power utils

## jancici

hi

did someone try this soft?

https://lwn.net/Articles/433002/

is it in portage? what name of ebuild?

or

how could I try it?

thanks for tips and help

----------

## ryszardzonk

Use this ebuild I created. It installs todays git snapshot

http://bigvo.dyndns.org/cpupower/cpupowerutils.tar.bz2

I shamelesly slote conf and init file from cpufrequtils package   :Wink:  Hope their author dont mind   :Cool: 

PS I installed it already on i3 intel and AMD E-350. Music still plays so I guess its safe to use but don't blame me if You get radiated or your goverment gets overtrown  :Razz: 

EDIT: Portage would on the next system update ask You to install sys-power/cpufrequtils which is blocked by cpupowerutils. For now do this to silence the error

```
echo "sys-power/cpufrequtils-008" >> /etc/portage/profile/package.provided 
```

----------

## jancici

thanks, it works

powertop utility is bit different but showing almost same info

so we will see what happen with this cpupowerutils

----------

## depontius

 *ryszardzonk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: Portage would on the next system update ask You to install sys-power/cpufrequtils which is blocked by cpupowerutils. For now do this to silence the error
> 
> ```
> ...

 

This makes it sound as if I've got to  remove cpufrequtils before I can install cpupowerutils?

That may be OK, since over on another thread ( https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6855070.html#6855070 ) which referenced this thread, which is how I got here, it looks like I can get rid of cpufrequtils by simply configuring ondemand as the default governor in my kernel build.  I'm always using it, anyway.

----------

## anotherguy

 *jancici wrote:*   

> hi
> 
> is it in portage? what name of ebuild?
> 
> 

 

It is in the Strohel overlay (http://gpo.zugaina.org/Overlays/strohel/sys-power/cpupower).  The two ebuilds install very differently.  The one by bigvo installs only 2 man pages to the deprecated /usr/man directory.  And each have different bins.

```

layman -a strohel

emerge -av cpupower --autounmask-write

etc-update

emerge -av cpupower

man cpupower

```

Note that if you don't have  linux-3.1-rc3.tar.bz2 in /usr/portage/distfiles/ this requires a 74MB download as it downloads the full 3.1.-r3 linux kernel and extracts the directory linux-3.1-rc3/tools/power/cpupower.  So you waste 74MiB to download a utility that is only 572KiB.  

```

$ tar xjf /usr/portage/distfiles/linux-3.1-rc3.tar.bz2 && cat /tmp/linux-3.1-rc3/tools/power/cpupower/README 

The cpufrequtils package (homepage: 

http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/cpufreq/cpufrequtils.html ) 

consists of the following elements:

requirements

------------

On x86 pciutils is needed at runtime (-lpci).

For compilation pciutils-devel (pci/pci.h) and a gcc version

providing cpuid.h is needed.

For both it's not explicitly checked for (yet).

libcpufreq

----------

"libcpufreq" is a library which offers a unified access method for userspace

tools and programs to the cpufreq core and drivers in the Linux kernel. This

allows for code reduction in userspace tools, a clean implementation of

the interaction to the cpufreq core, and support for both the sysfs and proc

interfaces [depending on configuration, see below].

compilation and installation

----------------------------

make

su

make install

should suffice on most systems. It builds default libcpufreq,

cpufreq-set and cpufreq-info files and installs them in /usr/lib and

/usr/bin, respectively. If you want to set up the paths differently and/or

want to configure the package to your specific needs, you need to open

"Makefile" with an editor of your choice and edit the block marked

CONFIGURATION.

THANKS

------

Many thanks to Mattia Dongili who wrote the autotoolization and

libtoolization, the manpages and the italian language file for cpufrequtils;

to Dave Jones for his feedback and his dump_psb tool; to Bruno Ducrot for his

powernow-k8-decode and intel_gsic tools as well as the french language file;

and to various others commenting on the previous (pre-)releases of 

cpufrequtils.

```

Note the homepage does not exist, http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/cpufreq/

man pages

cpupower-info

cpupower-frequency-info

cpupower

cpupower-set

cpupower-monitor

cpupower-frequency-set

----------

## depontius

 *anotherguy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Note that if you don't have  linux-3.1-rc3.tar.bz2 in /usr/portage/distfiles/ this requires a 74MB download as it downloads the full 3.1.-r3 linux kernel and extracts the directory linux-3.1-rc3/tools/power/cpupower.  So you waste 74MiB to download a utility that is only 572KiB.  
> 
> 

 

Does it require that exact kernel version, or how about something newer?

----------

